# What Mac collection was your biggest haul ever?



## katred (Mar 31, 2012)

Mac has really upped the number and the size of their limited collections in the next few years, which gives those of us with a serious makeup addiction a lot to buy. What collection did you buy the most from? Was it your favourite collection, or was it just that there were so many items available that you went a little nuts? How many of the items do you still have? Do you still use them?


----------



## baghdad81 (Mar 31, 2012)

Naturally, peacocky and iris apfel...i hauled almost all of it!


----------



## liba (Mar 31, 2012)

Semi-Precious, without a doubt. 3 out of 4 MSFs, all the shadows except 2, all the lipsticks, all the cremesheens, 3 out of 4 brushes and a blush (lol @ only one blush). 

  	I use the brushes pretty much every day, almost always use a shadow or two when I'm wearing shadow, and wore the MSFs every single day through the end of the Fall - just starting to pull them out again, when the sun is shining. Same thing for GeoPink, One of a Kind, Gem of Roses and Looks Like Sin, wore them constantly and am only neglecting them right now since I'm busy with all my bright lippies for Spring.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 31, 2012)

i don't think i've ever bought an entire collection, or come even close, but the big ones for me were probably n collection, to the beach and semi precious. n collection is my all time fave, and i purchased the items over time (partly from ebay and other sellers). actually, all three of those collections, i just kept going back to mac and picking up a few items at a time...

  	the biggest haul in one shot would be an online purchase for creamteam -- i bought 2 lipsticks and 6 of the glosses in one go.


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 31, 2012)

Naturally without a doubt. I am still in love with the MES from that collection. I bought 4/5 of them. I also got Pillowtalk l/s. And 2 l/g from the collection. I wish I would have got the blushes but hey MAC regret is the story of my life. When I travel I usually take the MES with me because its so easy to do looks with them. I do neglect them at home  But this inspired me to pull them out for use next week.


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2012)

To answer my own question, I think that I'd have to say Spring Colour Forecast. It was one of those things where I got super-excited in advance (because the information on the collection was available for a long time before it came out) and then I ended up going bananas when the collection hit stores. I did a big first haul, but then I kept going back and picking up things here and there and in the end, I'd picked up nearly the whole thing. And yes, I still use those colours all the time. In fact, it was because I was wearing products almost entirely from that collection today that I thought to start this thread...

  	Other major hauls have been

  	Cult of Cherry- Probably my favourite Mac collection, but I got the various parts of it over a long period of time
  	Fabulous Felines- Kinda like SCF, because I did a fairly big first haul, but then kept going back
  	Venomous Villains- Probably not as big as the others, but it seemed huge because I bought it all at once, knowing that a lot of what I wanted was going to sell out.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 31, 2012)

In Extra Dimension is the most recent: 7 out of 10 shadows, an one SF (WoG, plan to pick up Superb soon).  Before that it was Naturally where I bought 4 MES, all the blushes and both skinfinishes, Hot Spell l/g, Ebony e/p and two 286 brushes.


----------



## divaster (Apr 1, 2012)

Overall, I think I got the most from the Barbie collection. I got a lot of the eyeshadows, lipsticks, and powders, not to mention the bags, T shirts, doll, etc...


----------



## aradhana (Apr 1, 2012)

katred said:


> To answer my own question, I think that I'd have to say Spring Colour Forecast. It was one of those things where I got super-excited in advance (because the information on the collection was available for a long time before it came out) and then I ended up going bananas when the collection hit stores. I did a big first haul, but then I kept going back and picking up things here and there and in the end, I'd picked up nearly the whole thing. And yes, I still use those colours all the time. In fact, it was because I was wearing products almost entirely from that collection today that I thought to start this thread...
> 
> Other major hauls have been
> 
> ...


  	that's one thing i resent...that they make it so difficult to just take your time with purchases...
  	i guess it's okay when you don't feel as strongly about the collection, you can let it grow on you rather than lemming the whole thing!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 1, 2012)

Too many collections.  I'm losing track because sometimes I pre-order three collections at a time to keep up.  Most "recently" I'd have to say Gareth Pugh because I backed up quite a few items that may end up at the CCO at this point :shock:


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 1, 2012)

One of my most favorite collections is VV.  I still LOVE all of the products and dread running out of them, even though they're at the CCO and MAC.  I just want to enjoy what I have, finish the products and move on to something totally new with far superior quality.  I'm starting to get annoyed with all of the mediocre products with a severe lack of creativity and at such a large cost.  At this point, I'd rather go overseas on a fabulous vacation and invest in high quality gold.


----------



## Knope2012 (Apr 2, 2012)

Probably VV, but most recently, I hauled a lot of the SSS/CCC collection. I got all of the lippies from that except for one. I'll be buying most of the By Request collection and probably a good bit of the Marilyn one too.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 2, 2012)

I hauled so big from Hello Kitty and Spring Colour Forecast! Those two are the biggest hauls that I've ever done so far.


----------



## geeko (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine was Peacocky, followed by Venomous villains


----------



## AmandDUR (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello Kitty!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 4, 2012)

katred said:


> To answer my own question, I think that I'd have to say Spring Colour Forecast. It was one of those things where I got super-excited in advance (because the information on the collection was available for a long time before it came out) and then I ended up going bananas when the collection hit stores. I did a big first haul, but then I kept going back and picking up things here and there and in the end, I'd picked up nearly the whole thing. And yes, I still use those colours all the time. In fact, it was because I was wearing products almost entirely from that collection today that I thought to start this thread...
> 
> Other major hauls have been
> 
> ...


	Mine was a tie between many I think. I don't recall now since it's been a few years. I never buy every item as I don't buy to collect and my hauling has slowed to almost zero for the past two years. For me big hauls means 4-5 items. Here are my top hauls though:

  	- Mattenes 2007
  	- Heatherette 2008
  	- Naughty Nautical 2008
  	- Cool Heat 2008
  	- Cult of Cherry 2009
  	- Style Black 2009


----------



## NATlar (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd have to say the shop cook collection was my biggest buy from.


----------



## baghdad81 (Apr 5, 2012)

The trinity of Tres Cheek, Reel Sexy and Extra Dimension


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 4, 2012)

I think it will be Hey Sailor! 
  	I can´t wait, I´m so exicited!!


----------



## gorjess678 (Oct 14, 2012)

Marilyn for sure! I bought one of everything plus backups


----------



## Shepherdess (Oct 14, 2012)

Fafi and heatherette!


----------



## geeko (Oct 15, 2012)

Peacocky
  	Venomous Villains
  	Barbie Loves MAC

  	These were the ones I hauled big time...


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 15, 2012)

Glitter and Ice : last year, I picked up the 6 lipsticks, the beauty powder and a snow globe with eyeshadows. What a gorgeous collection ! I love the Holiday 2012 but I still prefer Glitter and Ice, inspired by Johnny Weir a very very talented iceskater indeed I workship him !


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 15, 2012)

Fashion Flower.  I bought all of the eyeshadows, both BPs, two lipsticks (the other two were sold out), and a lipgelee.


----------



## BecaTheGreat (Oct 17, 2012)

For me it was A Tartan Tale and the next biggest was Glamor Daze which I was able to pick up last night at the Pre Release party.


----------



## lmcmullen (Oct 17, 2012)

I've had a few binges LOL - usually I either go nuts on a collection or don't get anything at all....

  	My big historical ones:
  	Wonder Woman (my gateway collection LOL) - both blushes, all the colored mascaras, and about 3 backups of Marquis  D lipstick
  	Naturally  - pretty much the whole thing except for 3 of the lippies and 2 of the eyeshadows
  	Extra Dimension - both skin finishes, all the eyeshadows, plus backups of 3 of them.
  	Tres Cheek - all  of it

  	Oh god, I don't even want to think about how much this cost...

  	On the bright side I completely skipped Fashion Flower, Beth Ditto,  Marilyn, and a bunch of others.


----------



## bennsgirl (Oct 24, 2012)

Marilyn Monroe...This collection really really plucked my wallet I don't even want to look at my CC bill.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't even remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I was looking at my Gareth Pugh stash today and I realized I went a litttttle overboard.  Love that collection!


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 24, 2012)

It was definitely Shop/Cook MAC.  It was a huge collection and I really liked almost everything in it.


----------



## geeko (Oct 30, 2012)

I think cult of cherry was pretty good too. All three quads were of very good quality and I bought all 3.... Shop MAC Cook MAC quads were good too.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 31, 2012)

my biggest haul this year shop cook and by request. last year. the holiday collection like $500 

  	shop cook
  	3 quads
  	2 cream blushes
  	3 lippies 
  	9 tendertones
  	3 fl

  	by request 
  	7 lippies
  	10 shadows 

  	[please dont judge]


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 2, 2012)

Shop/Cook, By Request, and now Glamour Daze. I went crazy over By Request though, lol...so many Moxies.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2012)

mine are Glamourdaze (13): 1 EDSf- Whisper of Guilt 4 mini EDES: A natural Flirt, Divine Blue, Ready to Party, Stylishly Merry 2 nail polishes: Everything that Glitters, In the Limelight 1 Blush- Im the one 3 Lipsticks: Glamourdaze, Outrageously Fun, Innocence 2 lipglosses- Impossibly Sweet, Deliciously Demure  +  The travel bag, The Pink lip bag ( Lickable l/s, Call me Gorgeous l/g and Great Catch l/l), The pink brush set, The Crushed Metal Pigments set  in Brilliantly Cool ( She's got class, Spruced, Moss Garden and Ive got a crush on you) and the Lavish Rose set (Demure, Going Casual, Colour Saturation, and Boys go Crazy).       and Marilyn (10): 1 Beauty Powder-Forever Marilyn 3 Eyeshadow's- Silver Screen, Preferred Blonde, How to Marry 2 Dazzleglosses: Phiff!,  Little Rock 1 nail polish-Stage Red 4 lipsticks- Deeply Adored x2, Love Goddess, and Charmed, Im sure 1 Blush-Legendary


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 3, 2012)

VV
  	Style Black


----------



## Jenrbelt (Nov 3, 2012)

Heavenly Creature & Glamour Daze...not sure if the GD haul is finished yet. Lemmings seem to be subsiding though!


----------



## 3vins (Nov 6, 2012)

Shop cook, and naturally, I definitely bought more in the shop cook collection!


----------



## aradhana (Nov 6, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> mine are Glamourdaze and Marilyn


  	i can't believe how much of marilyn i bought! all four shadows, three lipsticks and one blush.
  	i wasn't even planning to get anything.....


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 6, 2012)

Definitely Glamourdaze.  That collection nearly broke my wallet!


----------



## dancepig (Nov 8, 2012)

Venomous Villains
 	Barbie Loves MAC
 	Semi-Precious
 	Heavenly Creatures

 	I love the mineralized collections, and it I'm still using products from all of these, but the Heavenly Creatures is a collection I use most often.


----------



## peachsuns (Nov 8, 2012)

Give Me Liberty of London
  	Tres Cheek
  	Marilyn Monroe


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 24, 2013)

I forgot the name of the collection but the one with the turquoise packaging that has aquavert and lune creme blush.


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would have to say that Marilyn Monroe, Apres Chic and now Archie's will take the cake.


----------



## Brightlights2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Going to be Archie's!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 25, 2013)

Holiday 2011 " Glitter and Ice " :  beauty powder, 6 lipsticks and 1 eyeshadow palette. I love this collection and the inspiration behind Johnny Weir, iceskater whom I admire so much !
  	To me this collection is one of the best ever, white packagings, gorgeous lipsticks.


----------



## taylorjane (Jan 25, 2013)

Wonder Woman!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 25, 2013)

Liberty of London for sure.


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jan 25, 2013)

taylorjane said:


> Wonder Woman!!!


  	Jealous! I was only able to get the face brushes with the belt, one of the quads and a lipstick. Wanted more, but everything else was sold out.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 25, 2013)

My biggest MAC haul ever?  It's Peacocky for sure.  I hauled EVERYTHING!


----------



## Corally (Jan 25, 2013)

Semi-Precious and Heavenly Creature!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 25, 2013)

Glitter&Ice (3 BPs, 2 MES, 1 lippie, 1 nail polish, 1 Dazzleglass, the polish set, 1 gloss set and 1 e/s palette) followed by Naturally (3 MBs, 2 MSFs, 1 brush, 3 MES).


----------



## gracie90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Heavenly Creature for sure!
  	4 MSFs
  	4 MBs
  	7 MES
  	1 l/s and 1 CSG


----------



## kimibos (Jan 29, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Holiday 2011 " Glitter and Ice " :  beauty powder, 6 lipsticks and 1 eyeshadow palette. I love this collection and the inspiration behind Johnny Weir, iceskater whom I admire so much !
> To me this collection is one of the best ever, white packagings, gorgeous lipsticks.


  	      i love johnny too!! he is so cute, an amazing skater and he is soo smart too, he speaks russian!!  

  	   i got alot from glitter & ice and shop cook!


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Jan 29, 2013)

I think Fabulous Felines was the biggest collection I hauled from...I was just starting to get in to MAC at that time...I bought almost everything!


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jan 31, 2013)

It was definitely Archie's Girls. I got 2-3 of each item I really wanted! lol


----------



## dancepig (Jan 31, 2013)

Corally said:


> Semi-Precious and Heavenly Creature!


  	2nd this one, love these two collections, and they are still the products I use the most often.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 31, 2013)

Glamourdaze (7):

  	Superb x2
  	WOG
  	Orpheus Pencil
  	Raven Pencil
  	Round Midnight
  	Stolen Moment

  	Don't haul much from these collections, but I love what I get!


----------



## kittenish (Jan 31, 2013)

Glamour Daze: 10 items Wonder Woman: 4 items Glitter & Ice: 7 items Surf Baby: 4 items Marilyn: 6 items Mac me over: 14 items Fafi: 4 items  Wow! Funny thing is that I fall in love with these products until the new stuff comes and then I forget about it. I feel I've been using the Marilyn blushes and beauty powders more often recently but that's pretty much it.  My favorite collection would probably be Fafi only because I used it the most and it's still fun wearing the quad.


----------



## kittenish (Jan 31, 2013)

Awe! Reading everyone's posts make me sad over collections I should have got into like Cult of Cherry, Barbie, and Fab Felines. I loved Cult of Cherry but for some reason I didn't get anything from it. I think I just liked the visual and the video. Fabulous Felines is my all time fave collection but again, I didn't buy much other than some of the super slick eyeliners and liquid lurex lipstick. Schemer and jealous lipglass. Actually that's a lot of stuff but I regret not getting more


----------



## vmarie12 (Feb 2, 2013)

I usually will grab a couple things here and there from different collections but my biggest haul  in a collection has been Venomous Villians(LOVE disney), And the 2nd most was my recent haul with the Archie collection. I would love to see MAC do another Barbie collection as I missed out on the first one!


----------



## danirn16 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello Kitty....Tippy is my second favorite blush ever created (Sweetness is my original love) and I still use the HK brush cup/holder. I bought all the face products, the e/s quads, glitter eyeliners (Her Glitz was amazing), lip glosses, lipsticks (all pink and glittery)...


----------



## bklynbarbie (Feb 19, 2013)

Barbie and Heatherette


----------



## mandrake (Mar 13, 2013)

Formal Black (years ago) and Heatherette


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fashion sets 2013


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

nunnie115 said:


> Fashion sets 2013


Oh and the Marilyn Monroe collection


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 4, 2013)

Heavenly Creature, sadly most of that should not have been bought.


----------



## ma146rina (Jun 4, 2013)

Temperature Rising,13 items.favourite collection so far!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 4, 2013)

Surf Baby. I went nuts w that one lol the colors were just my style   Hibiscus x2 Bust Out Strange Potion LG Ocean Dip NP Careblend pressed Bronzer Blue Noon + Gilded White powerpoint pencils  My Paradise Blush Surf the Ocean crushed pigments


----------



## Jennifae (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's my top 5 biggest hauls:

  Peacocky = 27 items
  Shop/Cook = 19 items
  Marilyn Monroe = 18 items
  Tartan Tale = 18 items
  Wonder Woman = 16 items


----------



## ma146rina (Jun 4, 2013)

Peacocky is on a lot of ppl list.i wasn't into Mac back then unfortunately


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Jun 7, 2013)

Rococo
  	Tantress Collection
  	Cult of Cherry
  	Barbie Loves MAC
  	and Marilyn 

  	I'm sure I'm missing one.. but I think these are the worst(best?  ) of it all.


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 8, 2013)

Temp rising.  I got the whole thing    -Emma


----------



## duckrodeo (Jun 8, 2013)

Shop/Cook was my biggest haul. I got nearly everything except a couple of the KLCs and the nail polishes.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 8, 2013)

Dating myself, but the Diana Ross collection and Mattenes were my biggest (and does the launch of Veluxe Pearls count? I bought one of each)


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 8, 2013)

fashion sets, I just started with this nonsense in April . brought all four lipsticks, 3 liners, and 3 glosses.


----------



## dancepig (Jun 8, 2013)

sorry, double post


----------



## pazaub (Jul 5, 2013)

Didn't really start collecting until the pass year so by far AAO has been my biggest haul. I'm really into the orange/peachy tones.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jul 5, 2013)

I've had a few big ones!!   1. Venomous Villians   2. Marilyn Monroe ( I bought almost everything except some of the shadows  3. Heavenly Creatures


----------



## pazaub (Jul 5, 2013)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> 3. Heavenly Creatures


	 I missed the VV collections so I had to hunt them down. I'm pretty impress with what I've gotten a hold of so far...need to hunt down toxic tale though...


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 6, 2013)

It would have to all about orange so far.


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 7, 2013)

My biggest haul so far has been the All About Orange collection. Although the Indulge collection looks like it may change this!


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> Temperature Rising,13 items.favourite collection so far!


  	Mine was temperature rising too!  I bought almost everything.  It was an amazing collection in my opinion.


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

i backed up a lipglass from temp rising 3x.  i'm crazy.


----------



## Spring (Jul 10, 2013)

1) Semi Precious 2) Heavenly Creature 3) Archie's girls


----------



## knics33 (Jul 11, 2013)

A tie between Hello Kitty and Venomous Villians. My fave collection is still Hello Kitty.


----------



## La-Pelirrojita (Jul 16, 2013)

Heavenly Creatures!  Still my biggest haul.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello Kitty, Fafi, and Venomous Villains....and Archies Girls


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 18, 2013)

Style Warriors
  	To The Beach
  	Sugarsweet


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 20, 2013)

Barbie Loves MAC.


----------



## kirtchik (Jul 23, 2013)

Peacocky and all about orange because I've been searching for orange lippies for months and this was right in time for summer!


----------



## matchachoco (Jul 25, 2013)

My bigger hauls have been recent. I got all the lipsticks and blushes from All About Orange so that's the most I've ever gotten from any one collection.  I wish I had purchased more from the Hello Kitty collection. I got Big Bow and Fashon Mews lipsticks, Fast Friends lipglass (why?), and Tippy blush. Didn't know what I was doing then, heh.


----------



## pazaub (Jul 25, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> I wish I had purchased more from the Hello Kitty collection. I got Big Bow and Fashon Mews lipsticks, Fast Friends lipglass (why?), and Tippy blush. Didn't know what I was doing then, heh.


	I loved the AAO collection too....something about orange shades that catches my attention.....so that was my biggest haul by far.....

  	I wish I had started collecting earlier...Missed some really nice collections


----------



## matchachoco (Jul 25, 2013)

pazaub said:


> I loved the AAO collection too....something about orange shades that catches my attention.....so that was my biggest haul by far.....
> I wish I had started collecting earlier...Missed some really nice collections


  	There's something about orange, isn't there?  I missed out on some great collections, too. The ones with special packaging just kill me!


----------



## pazaub (Jul 25, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> There's something about orange, isn't there?  I missed out on some great collections, too. The ones with special packaging just kill me!


	lol there is...I know I've been slowly collecting some of the special packaging ones but everyone is after them and some of them are quite pricey too....while others can't be found


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 25, 2013)

Probably Cult of Cherry from I think 2008.  I went crazy on that collection, the quads and lipsticks and glosses were so WOC friendly I was like a kid in a candy store.  My favorite lipstick of all time Creme Cerise was in that collection.  

  	ETA: Favorite NUDE lipstick I mean. I mean it was just PERFECT for me, the perfect nude.


----------



## matchachoco (Jul 26, 2013)

pazaub said:


> lol there is...I know I've been slowly collecting some of the special packaging ones but everyone is after them and some of them are quite pricey too....while others can't be found


  Pricey indeed! Lately I've been wanting Hibiscus l/s from Surf Baby. When it came out, I only got 2 shadows and a nail polish. What was I thinking?


----------



## pazaub (Jul 27, 2013)

matchachoco said:


> Pricey indeed! Lately I've been wanting Hibiscus l/s from Surf Baby. When it came out, I only got 2 shadows and a nail polish. What was I thinking?


  	I hear you...I've seen hibiscus around quite a bit so I'm sure you'll come upon one soon. The bust out lipstick was pretty too even though I don't wear purple.


----------



## mandrake (Oct 19, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Probably Cult of Cherry from I think 2008.  I went crazy on that collection, the quads and lipsticks and glosses were so WOC friendly I was like a kid in a candy store.  My favorite lipstick of all time Creme Cerise was in that collection.
> 
> ETA: Favorite NUDE lipstick I mean. I mean it was just PERFECT for me, the perfect nude.


I loved the Cult of Cherry Collection too!! Such great red tones!!!


----------



## MsKb (Oct 19, 2013)

Archie's was my biggest haul thus far...usually just got a 2 or 3 items from a collection


----------



## IHughes (Oct 19, 2013)

Mine was Indulge, I got three lipsticks and 4 eyeshadows and I wanted more but it was all sold out.  It's funny because I didn't like any of the items from the collection at first! I was in summer mode and all those colours seemed dull and dark. How wrong I was!


----------



## Serenityy (Oct 20, 2013)

I think my biggest haul so far has to be Archie's Girls. My final haul was: Both blushes Both pearlmatte powders 4 glosses 1 lipstick (only one I was able to get)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi there! My name is Marcela  - First time poster, long time lurker!

  My biggest Mac Haul was the recent Rihanna collection, I got the two lip liners, nude lipstick, TTT lipstick x2, both blushes and diamonds cream color base lol... oops...


----------



## geeko (Oct 22, 2013)

Here are some of my bigger hauls from the special packagin over the past yrs (havent took pics of my archie girl haul, i hauled quite a bit from archie girls as well, 2 pearlmatte powders, both blushers, 4 lipsticks 3 lipglasses and 2 eye quads :X)

















  And i went crazy over peacocky over the mega metal eyeshadows and kissable lipcolors





  The above are my bigger hauls from MAC, the rest of the collections, I usually buy in bits and pieces but if it's anything to do with cheek products i would usually grab most of the cheek products as well hehe


----------



## mac-obsessed (Nov 8, 2013)

For sure marilyn monroe bought everything multiple backups o the lippies same for riri fall!


----------



## Debbs (Nov 8, 2013)

Backs ups and CCO additional purchases makes it confusing and harder to determine but I think it may be safe to claim Heavenly Creatures Collection overall


----------



## mysteereous (Nov 30, 2013)

I just started collecting MAC this year. My biggest hauls to date are tied: Archie's Girls and Indulge - 13 items each. I knew AG was going to be big, but I had only initially planned on purchasing 1 item from Indulge (oops!)

  My second largest haul was Riri Fall - 10 items. It had potential to be my largest, but I was not able to get all the items and BUs I wanted.

  Excited to see how 2014 goes.


----------



## mysteereous (Nov 30, 2013)

Oy... just realized  I bought 10 items from Fashion Sets 2013, also. I need to pace myself next year...


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 1, 2013)

Style Black was a big one for me. I bought everything except Black Knight, and Bat Black CCB. I ended up with Black Knight in 2011 on Black Friday lol. 

  I wish I had hauled Peacocky. I skipped it other than one eyeshadow, and by the time I realized the awesomeness, most of it was gone. At that time, I felt like I had dupes of all the colours though. :-(


----------



## rooocelle (Dec 2, 2013)

Archie's Girls for sure! I don't usually buy that much (poor student), but with this collection I bought 2 lipsticks, 1 pearl glide eyeliner, 1 blush and 1 pearlmatte face powder.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 12, 2014)

Mine was Wonder Woman and Venomous Villains, both gorgeous collections with many different shades


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2014)

venomous villians


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Glitter and Ice *!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I broke the beauty powder. I purchased the 6 lipsticks, an eyeshadow palette and the beauty powder. Glitter and Ice remains my favourite MAC collection ever, it was quite bold ( the lipsticks were truly unique ), Furthermore I am a huge fan of ice skater Johnny Weir.


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

Barbie loves mac


----------



## Rikers Girl (Nov 13, 2014)

If you EVER get tired of those MSF I'll gladly take them off your hands. Still kicking myself for not buying WW backups


----------



## Rikers Girl (Nov 13, 2014)

Riri ♡ MAC.


----------



## AnitaK (Nov 13, 2014)

geeko said:


> Here are some of my bigger hauls from the special packagin over the past yrs (havent took pics of my archie girl haul, i hauled quite a bit from archie girls as well, 2 pearlmatte powders, both blushers, 4 lipsticks 3 lipglasses and 2 eye quads :X)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow! You have a wonderful collection....wish I was into makeup when these came out...


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 14, 2014)

I would say my biggest haul was Hello Kitty.  I went crazy over that collection.


----------



## geeko (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Jennifae (Nov 16, 2014)

Not sure if it counts, but if I combine all RiRi Hearts MAC releases, my total haul was 45 items (including backups).  That's 1 (may) + 11 (summer) + 22 (fall) + 11 (holiday).

  Otherwise, it's still Peacocky (27 items + 1 backup)... followed closely by RiRi Fall (22 items) and Alluring Aquatic (20 items).


----------



## SparkleMum (Mar 7, 2015)

Barbie loves MAC. It was my first "collection". I bought all the lipsticks, and basically the rest of the collection lol. I saved my teenage McDonalds wage ass off for that


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello Kitty!


----------



## Myselicat (Jul 2, 2015)

Probably Fafi or Hello Kitty


----------



## HeatherGrinnell (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello Kitty, Archies Girls, and The Osbournes


----------



## mango13 (Jul 3, 2015)

Alluring Aquatics! With a total of eleven items.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't know for certain but I'm guessing Alluring Aquatics.  Way back in the day I could usually only afford 1 item from each collection.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2015)

I think It was Glitter and Ice but not quite sure. My MAC hauls are not very impressive but I do order from many collection each year . To Tell the truth I Have known the brand for a few years ( 2010 and 2011 was the real beginning ), so I passed many major collections. Such as Barbie or Venimous Villains. Glitter and Ice was really something I still wear the 6 lipsticks.


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 4, 2015)

Mine was Naturally, I loved all the shades!


----------



## Honi (Jul 8, 2015)

Wash & Dry, I freaking love that packaging!


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Riri loves Mac! That collection was gorgeous!!!!


----------



## macismymistress (Aug 15, 2015)

Riri ️S MAC was my biggest haul in terms of number of different items but if we are only talking quantity, punk couture. I think I got 5 of each lipstick? Maybe 6 and I onlt gave away one


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it's between Barbie for Mac and the Alexander McQueen Collection, AA, and Raquel Welch... Hmm... Great question! My mind can't remember everything! Haha


----------



## Amneris (Sep 28, 2015)

Wonder woman. :eyelove:


----------

